
Finding a bug made these guys rich, then Vegas made them pay (2014) - ineedasername
https://www.wired.com/2014/10/cheating-video-poker/
======
ineedasername
It's an entertaining read, but for those just interested in the bug, here's
the TLDR: By changing game type in the interface before cashing out a big win,
they could use any win at the new game type, using a larger bet size, to
retroactively change their bet on the first winning hand to a much larger bet,
and therefore a much larger win. Basically it made what should have been a
local variable into a global variable.

